
NSA Culture, 1980s to the 21st Century (2011) [Declassified 2012] [pdf] - PLenz
https://www.nsa.gov/news-features/declassified-documents/cryptologic-quarterly/assets/files/NSA_Culture.pdf
======
PLenz
Originally published in the NSA's in-house and top-secret classified journal
Cryptologic Quarterly and later declassified with redactions.

